# Knacken an der vorderen bremse



## sayaem (4. August 2012)

Hallo, musste gerade feststellen, daß wenn ich die vordere bremse ziehe und dann den reifen vor und zurück bewege, das es dann mächtig knackt und es sieht aus, als würde der bremssattel wackeln. Schrauben sind fest! Jemand ne Meinung dazu?radl ist ein Team 6


----------



## sayaem (4. August 2012)

Die vom Team zr 6 halt. Wenn ich die bremse ziehe bis es nicht mehr geht ist das knacken wieder weg. Auch ist es scheinbar nicht in jeder Stellung der bremsscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (4. August 2012)

Keine Angst, ist meist vom Belag und den Löchern deiner Scheibe abhängig. Im Stand kannst du das von fast jeder Bremse provozieren. Die Bremse rutscht dann im geschlossenen Zustand ein wenig und so entsteht das Geräusch.
Die Bremse ist eine solide Shimano evt. kannst du ja mal beim Händler vorbeifahren und es von ihm anschauen lassen, eine solche Diagnose kostet im Optimalfall nix, da er dich nach 5 sec. mit einem ist ok nach Hause schickt. 

@ Ron: Bitte bleib einfach mal ruhig, wenn du nix zu sagen hast!!


----------



## Max_V (4. August 2012)

Ist hauptsächlich an den Stellen mit den Luftlöchern, an denen weniger Scheibe am Belag schleift und wenn du dann diese kl. Distanz überwunden hast ist sie wieder fest.


----------



## Max_V (4. August 2012)

Troll!!

Ich bringe so ziemlich jede Bremse zu diesem Phänomen...also sind alle Billigteile?  Komm schon, bleib sachlich, oder ruhig!!


----------



## sayaem (4. August 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal beim kumpel testen ob er das selbe"Problem"hat. 
Erste Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## LsM99 (4. August 2012)

Hab auch das Team 6.0 und es ist das gleiche. Die Bremsbeläge haben ein leichtes Spiel. Wenn du nicht "fest" genug an der Bremse ziehst und das Rad bewegst, nimmt die Scheibe m.E. die Beläge ein Stück mit und diese schlagen an das Gehäuse. 
Ansonsten finde ich die Bremse gut, hat ordentlich Biss.


----------



## sayaem (4. August 2012)

Das beruhigt mich ich komme mit der bremse auch klar. Bin allgemeinen mit dem Rad zufrieden


----------



## Max_V (4. August 2012)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Hab auch das Team 6.0 und es ist das gleiche. Die Bremsbeläge haben ein leichtes Spiel. Wenn du nicht "fest" genug an der Bremse ziehst und das Rad bewegst, nimmt die Scheibe m.E. die Beläge ein Stück mit und diese schlagen an das Gehäuse.
> Ansonsten finde ich die Bremse gut, hat ordentlich Biss.



Ja, hab das gerade getestet. An der alten und neuen XT, und auch meine alte Formula hatte das. Auch meine Freunde mit Avid und Magura MT8 berichten mir, daß es bei ihnen auch so ist. Das geschiet nur beim zurückschieben, bei der die Beläge das leichte Spiel zurückrutschen, und das ist beim Biken normalerweise nicht gegeben, da du ja in der vorwärtsbewegung die Bremse betätigst. Das ist unbedenklich!

Ron erspare allen deine unqualifizierten Antworten, daß es an BILLIGPRODUKTEN liegt. Da es offensichtlich eben gerade an anderen Sachen liegt. Gib Tips, bei denen du meinst sie sind sinnvoll und teste es nach! Dann kannst du Leuten helfen und nicht nur auf die xxxx gehen! Wie jetzt hier festgestellt und getestet wurde ist es in der Rückwärtsbewegung normal und ligt nicht an der Billigheit der Komponente.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. August 2012)

Ron-Ritchey schrieb:


> Ach ja wirklich du Trolll!!!!! Selbst wenn du 150 kilo wiegst passiert das mit einer guten Bremse nicht!!! So siehts aus! und nicht anders !!!



Solche Aussagen kommen halt zustande wenn man von Technik absolut keine Ahnung hat! 

Das Phänomen rührt schlicht daher, daß die Beläge locker im Bremssattel sitzen (müssen). Wenn sie nämlich fest sitzen (Presspassung, Rost, kein Schmiermittel) könnten sie sich nicht seitlich zur Bremsscheibe und zurück bewegen. Diese "lockeren" Bremsbeläge hast Du bei jeder Scheibenbremse, also auch im Auto. Wenn sie nicht gängig wären, würde sie der Bremskolben zwar an die Scheibe anlegen, aber die Beläge würden nicht wieder zurückwandern wenn der Bremsdruck nachläßt. Somit würde der Belag ständig an der Scheibe schleifen.

Also kurz und knapp: Minimales Spiel ist ok.


----------



## sayaem (12. August 2012)

Kann man an der bremse ne 203 Scheibe empfehlen. Zugelassen ist die gabel ja bis 210 wie ich gerade gelesen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (12. August 2012)

Je größer die Scheibe desto größer die Bremskraft..die Größe wird meines Wissens nach nur von der Federgabel bzw. vom Rahmen vorgegeben. Also, Ja.


----------



## sayaem (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab eine Neue Scheibe und eine Neue bremse montiert. Die neue Scheibe hat radiales Spiel auf der nabe wenn die schrauben nicht montiert sind. Ist das normal? Ist ne aligator Scheibe die bei der xt bremse dabei war.


----------



## Marvin-1- (20. August 2012)

hey,
ich habe zwar keine XT-bremse sondern eine avid aber ich hatte auch schon das problem das sie geräusche von sich gegeben hat die nicht wirklich gut klangen. daraufhin habe ich festgestellt dass sich meine disc gelockert hat.
vlt. schaust mal nach ob die disc´s fest sind 

MFG marvin


----------

